

Show HN: Check our crowd-sourcing project: One Frame Of Fame. - PanMan
http://oneframeoffame.com/

======
PanMan
I was part of the (4 people) team who build this website, to crowdsource a
music video. It uses 4 webservices (AWS SQS, S3, Mturk via Crowdflower and
Blip TV API), in the backend. Wonder what you think of it.

